# Diagonal Cutters



## Bst (May 5, 2012)

Hey All,
Just wanted some feedback on the NWS or Bahco *****. I have Knipex currently, they are decent but just don't seem to have enough cutting power for AC90. Maybe I'm just getting weak in my old age. Any input would be appreciated


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bst said:


> Hey All,
> Just wanted some feedback on the NWS or Bahco *****. I have Knipex currently, they are decent but just don't seem to have enough cutting power for AC90. Maybe I'm just getting weak in my old age. Any input would be appreciated


Go with Klein D-2000-28 there is nothing better out there.:thumbup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Have not tried NWS but I would buy Bahco again if my current pair wear out which they dont seem to be even close to it.

I have had Knipex, Klein 2000 series and Channellock, I like the Bahcos best.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> Have not tried NWS but I would buy Bahco again if my current pair wear out which they dont seem to be even close to it.
> 
> I have had Knipex, Klein 2000 series and Channellock, I like the Bahcos best.


Have a link Chewy?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

This shifting spanner is also a pipe wrench when you back the jaw right out and turn it around 

Insulated screwdrivers you don't have to baby, its not just a vinyl jimmy slipped over like the Kleins
http://www.amazon.com/BAHCO-BE-9881S-Piece-Ergo-Screwdriver/dp/B0007WGJLU/ref=sr_1_43?ie=UTF8&qid=1346040513&sr=8-43&keywords=bahco

The hacksaw - 
http://www.amazon.com/Bahco-Snap-On-325-Premium-Ergonomic/dp/B0002890YW/ref=sr_1_36?ie=UTF8&qid=1346040493&sr=8-36&keywords=bahco

A good all around chisel/knife that can be struck along the spine.
http://www.amazon.com/Snap-on-2448-BAHCO-Wrecking-Knife/dp/B006MHF3WU/ref=sr_1_31?ie=UTF8&qid=1346040418&sr=8-31&keywords=bahco

The ***** - 
http://www.amazon.com/Bahco-2203-8-Capacity-Ergonomic-Straight/dp/B0002890XS/ref=sr_1_30?ie=UTF8&qid=1346040391&sr=8-30&keywords=bahco

The linesman's - 
http://www.amazon.com/Bahco-2653-9-Premium-Ergonomic-Linesman/dp/B0002890XI/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&qid=1346040362&sr=8-19&keywords=bahco


These are some awards they have won internationally and domestically in Sweden - http://www.bahco.com/prizes_and_awards.html


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

I've used cable cutters to cut BX for years. I also have a pair of actual BX cutters from Klein. There's no "snap" when cutting like there is when using *****. Pressure is less (for me at least.)


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1367&groupID=2028


-ideal transmission of force due to double-hinged design
-extremely easy cutting with little strain: cuts again 50 % easier than the tried and tested KNIPEX high leverage diagonal cutters
-reliably cuts all types of wire, including steel tape
-for rough or very fine cutting
-low cutting impact: gentle on hands. The tension on muscles and tendons is relieved
-for comfortable cutting, repetitive cutting or extremely hard cutting jobs
-high degree of stability and zero-backlash due to precisely milled forged-in axles
-Chrome vanadium heavy-duty steel, forged, oil-hardened

These may be worth a try


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

The 10" Knipex diagonals cut AC90 almost as seamlessly as my round-jawed cable cutters.

They may be something to consider. I'm quite satisfied with mine.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

freeagnt54 said:


> http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1367&groupID=2028
> 
> -ideal transmission of force due to double-hinged design
> -extremely easy cutting with little strain: cuts again 50 % easier than the tried and tested KNIPEX high leverage diagonal cutters
> ...


I saw a review of them. The jaws don't open wide enough for larger material to get close to the fulcrum.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

I have all three brands, at first I thought Bahco was the best, then noticed the handles give to much equalling less cutting power andit showed. Knipex is my go to company for pliers but the head is rounded to much for my liking but will cut anything the Kleins. Then theres the Klein (D2000 or journeyman) which is what I carry everyday now. Althought I know Knipex makes better tools in general and Klein tools have dropped in quality over the years still they make the perfect dia cutter out there. How ever i'm picky and any of the three will be awesome to own


----------

